# Another distinction



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

A very proud moment for us again with Bella 
She had her assessment yesterday for her bronze course and passed it with a distinction. Our trainer said she is becoming a lovely balanced HPR and to keep up the good work.
Bella has just finished her first season to so my husband wasn't sure how it was going to go as she has been out of sorts but she did fab 
Hope you and your V's are all well 

Angie


----------

